# Win XP will "Basissystemgerät" installieren



## Frezl (28. März 2010)

Salü allerseits!

Hab seit ein paar Tagen das Problem, dass beim Start meines Notebooks (Dell Inspiron 640m, Win XP SP3) ein Fenster aufgeht "neue Hardware gefunden" und Windows eine Hardware namens "Basissystemgerät" installieren will. Dieses Fenster poppt insgesamt 3x auf, wenn ich auf "abbrechen" geklickt habe, danach ist Ruhe.

Was mich wundert:
1. Der Laptop läuft schon seit längerer Zeit in dieser Konfiguration, ohne dass ich am System oder der Harware was verändert hätte
2. Im Hardwaremanager wird nirgeds ein fehldender Treiber angezeigt

Weiß jemand, wo da der Wurm drin ist?

Grüße, Frezl


----------



## PC Heini (28. März 2010)

Grüss Dich

Lass mal nen Malwarescan durchlaufen. ( Spybot search an destroy ).
Andernfalls kannste auch mal im Systemprotokoll nach sehen, welche Anwendung nach diesem ominösen Systemgerät verlangt. ( Sofern möglich )
Ne andere Idee hätte ich im Moment nicht.


----------



## Frezl (28. März 2010)

Hey PC Heini,

Spyware ist negativ. Spybot hat nur ein paar Tracking Cookies gefunden, AdAware auch und zusätzlich den unbekannten Prozess OOD2000. Ich geh davon aus, dass es sich dabei um O&O Defrag 2000 handelt, das ich statt der normalen Defragmentierung installiert hab. Das klinkt sich mit in die Systemsteuerung ein und taucht wohl deshalb in dem Scan auf. Das ist aber auch schon länger aufm Rechner, weshalb ich es als Ursache ausschließe.

Wie kann ich im Systemprotokoll nachsehen?

Grüße, Frezl


----------



## Dr Dau (28. März 2010)

Hallo!



Frezl hat gesagt.:


> ..... den unbekannten Prozess OOD2000. Ich geh davon aus, dass es sich dabei um O&O Defrag 2000 handelt.....


Korrekt, die OOD2000.exe ist O&O Defrag 2000..... da brauchst Du Dir also keine Sorgen zu machen 

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## PC Heini (29. März 2010)

Das System und Ereignisprotokoll findest Du in Start/Systemsteuerung/Verwaltung. Je nach Eintrag kann man damit was anfangen.


----------



## Sven Mintel (29. März 2010)

Moin,

lt. Google sollte es an den Chipsatztreibern liegen, installier sie mal neu.


----------



## Frezl (5. August 2010)

Hehe, besser zu spät als nie: Nach einem halben Jahr ist mir dieser Thread wieder eingefallen und ich hab mich endlich richtig um das Problem gekümmert.

Der Tipp mit dem Ereignisprotokoll war gut. Hab da einige Warnungen entdeckt. Als erstes standen da mehrere Fehler mit "SMEC SDK Service". Google hat mir verraten, dass es sich dabei um das "Sony Ericsson Software Development Kit" handelt. Warum will das mitstarten --> gleich mal deinstalliert, weil ichs eh nie brauch. Dann mit CCleaner die Registry gesäubert und neu gestartet.

Ergebnis:
Das System startet nach der Benutzeranmeldung spürbar schneller, das Treiber-Problem besteht aber immer noch.

Also den zweiten Tipp mit den Chipsatz-Treibern ausgetestet. Bei Dell gibts in der Kategorie Chipsatz-Treiber zwei Dateien. Der eigentliche Chipsatz-Treiber hat das Problem net gelöst. Der andere Treiber für irgend ein RICOH-Gerät (keine Ahnung, was es ist ) hat das Problem aber gelöst  Jippieh!

Ergebnis:
Mein Hardware-mäßig nicht mehr ganz frischer Laptop startet wieder wie eine Rakete  Hab dann zur Feier des Tages gleich mal mit der Pinzette die ganzen Haare aus der Tastatur gezogen :-D

Im Ereignisprotokoll tauchen allerdings immer noch ein Paar Probleme auf.
1. gibt es beim Start 3 Fehler, die sich auf einen Netzwerkgerät beziehen:



> Ereignistyp:	Fehler
> Ereignisquelle:	DCOM
> Ereigniskategorie:	Keine
> Ereigniskennung:	10016
> ...


Hilfts da evtl. auch, den Treiber neu zu installieren? Ich frag lieber mal nach, bevor ichs tu, weil ich mir mit solchen Experimenten auch schon mehr zerstört als repariert hab 

2. außerdem kommen im Betrieb manchmal Warnungen, die mit der Windows Desktop Search in Verbindung stehen


> Ereignistyp:	Warnung
> Ereignisquelle:	Windows Search Service
> Ereigniskategorie:	Search service
> Ereigniskennung:	1015
> ...



Viele Grüße und Danke für eure Hilfe,
Frezl


----------



## PC Heini (5. August 2010)

Wenn Dein Laptopf  nun wieder einwandfrei funktioniert, würde ich die Fehlermeldungen mal ignorieren. Könnten evtl noch Einträge dess gelöschten Sonyprogramms sein.
Ricoh Geräte sind meines Wissens Bürogeräte wie Drucker usw. Auch Fotoapparate haben die im Programm. Vlt haste sowas oder Win schreit einfach danach. ( Eingebaute Webcam, Touchpad )
Schön, dass wir helfen konnten.
Gruss PC Heini


----------



## Sven Mintel (6. August 2010)

Frezl hat gesagt.:


> Hab dann zur Feier des Tages gleich mal mit der Pinzette die ganzen Haare aus der Tastatur gezogen :-D



Hehe, du bist ja nen ordentlicher User, ich kenn Leute(mich eingeschlossen), die bräuchten nen Kärcher, um die Tastatur sauber zu Kriegen


----------

